# Dry SKin OR FLeas/ticks?



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

Greetings all, so my poor boy has been itching away for quite some time

Since being weaned off of the breeder food (pedigree) and on to his current he has been a little less itchy. During our last vet visits - i would ask if the puppy has fleas/ticks and vet said no. She recommend that i give him fish oil. Which i bought in the liquid form. But can't figure out how to give (have only given him two does) 

But the itching/biting of skin continues

How do i know if the puppy really has fleas/ticks or dry skin ?- what do i look for on the skin? Whats the best way to give fish oil?

please bear with me as i'm new to puppy ownership. :wacko:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Dont worry, we all started out new! To find if your dog has fleas (ticks wont make him itch), brush him on a hard floor. When your done take a wet white papertowel and wipe the floor with it. If you see any black pepper like flakes that turn red with the water then it is flea dirt (which means you have fleas). If you have a flea comb then brush him with it and see if you catch any fleas or flea dirt (again, smear the black flakes on a white wet paper towel). 

It is most likely from dry skin/heaters on in your house (even most people get dry skin from being inside with teh artificial heat). I give my dog liquid fish oil and i just squirt some on his food and mix in. Most dogs like the taste and will gobble it up. In the future if your puppy will eat it then you can give the fish oil gel caps like you can get a walgreens. Just give like a treat (my dog does Not like these so we use the liquid pump). You dont have to squirt it in his mouth.  Good luck and i hope its not fleas!


----------



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

thank you gonna go look for flea dirt now :scared:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wish I could help you with the flea part, though I know nothing about it! Though, living in a very dry desert, I've seen dry skin. Part the hair and look the skin over, does it look scaley? Is it flakey? You may have dry skin if so, I've never given fish oil, but if you have the pills for dogs you can always wrap it in meat, or buy pill pockets, a treat made for giving pills. You can also give him a bath with oatmeal and aloe shampoo and conditioner.

At least, this is how I was taught at the salon. xP I'm not vet, so don't quote me on everything!


----------

